# Can anyone tell me where they are getting labels?



## azgirl (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi all I make some soaps  but alot of sugar scrubs and whipped body butter  . But I am having the hardest time finding someone to do the labels. Does anyone have any ideas? As far as do it yourself I did try and I am all thumbs in that department .  I would be most apprciative thanks so much!


----------



## agriffin (Aug 27, 2010)

azgirl said:
			
		

> Hi all I make some soaps  but alot of sugar scrubs and whipped body butter  . But I am having the hardest time finding someone to do the labels. Does anyone have any ideas? As far as do it yourself I did try and I am all thumbs in that department .  I would be most apprciative thanks so much!



Well, do you know any graphic designers or anybody with some design skills?  Maybe find a college student who is going to school for graphic design.  If you don't want to do them yourself, you'll just have to find someone who has the skills.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 27, 2010)

I make my own on my computer. It's easy-peasy with Microsoft Publisher, but if I were to have someone else make them for me, I would use Magestic Mountain Sage (MMS). They are one of my favorite suppliers for fragrance oils and other soaping stuff, and they also make labels. They have stock labels to choose from, and they also make custom labels. Here is their link:

http://www.thesage.com/images/labels2/index.html


HTH!
IrishLass


----------



## cathym (Aug 29, 2010)

*labels*

I have been making my own labels too but am having a terrible time finding the right size for lip balm tubes.  Do you know?


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: labels*



			
				cathym said:
			
		

> I have been making my own labels too but am having a terrible time finding the right size for lip balm tubes.  Do you know?




If you click on the link below, it has a template for making your own lip balm labels (for .15 oz tubes):

http://www.thesage.com/pub/pdf/Lip_Balm ... l_2010.pdf

Or, you can do what I did when I started making lip balms: I measured how tall my lip balm containers were lengthwise in the area between the bottom of the cap and the top of the twist-up thing, and then I cut out a piece of scrap paper to that size, but left plenty of extra room to play with widthwise. Then I whittled down the width of the scrap paper until it fit my lip balm tubes perfectly. Then I measured the now cut-to-size scrap paper and went to work on Microsoft Office Publisher to created labels to that exact size. Worked like a charm.

IrishLass


----------



## azgirl (Aug 29, 2010)

*the reply*

Thanks for all the replies been working hard on them all weekend will try and post them later


----------



## cathym (Aug 29, 2010)

*lip balm labels*

Thanks, Irishlass! I have only been making lip balms in little jars because of the labelling problem. I know I can sell more if I do them up in tubes! I'm not sure if you are using labels that are designed for the exact size or are you cutting them out from a full sheet? Also, do you use a funnel to fill the tubes or do you have one of those tray things?


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 29, 2010)

I use a full sheet and cut them out by hand,

IrishLass


----------



## jarvan (Aug 29, 2010)

I use the 1.8"x 1.8" waterproof labels from Rustic Elements. They are the easiest to work with, fit around a .15 oz. round tube perfectly and look nice.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 29, 2010)

I also use a full sheet and I do that with all my labels so I can exact measurements.  I use a tray to fill my tubes unless I am only doing a few then I use a pipette (a lot of waste but if I'm only doing a few and try to use my tray I have a lot of waste too).

Cheers


----------



## cathym (Aug 29, 2010)

*labels*

thanks for all the tips.  Jarvan- what is Rustic elements?


----------



## BakingNana (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: labels*



			
				IrishLass said:
			
		

> cathym said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you print on regular paper?  How do you adhere your labels?  The full-size adhesive label sheets are so expensive.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: labels*



			
				BakingNana said:
			
		

> Do you print on regular paper?  How do you adhere your labels?  The full-size adhesive label sheets are so expensive.



I print on adhesive label sheets. I get the cheapie store brand at Staples Office Supply. They are less expensive than Avery labels and work every bit as well (I've used both).

IrishLass


----------



## cathym (Aug 30, 2010)

*labels*

I'm making 2 doz lip balms at a time. It would be way too time consuming to cut out each label. I found the exact size on Online Labels -they actually have a 'lip balm tube' sized label.


----------



## BakingNana (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: labels*



			
				IrishLass said:
			
		

> BakingNana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				cathym said:
			
		

> I'm making 2 doz lip balms at a time. It would be way too time consuming to cut out each label. I found the exact size on Online Labels -they actually have a 'lip balm tube' sized label.



Thanks for the info.  Wish I had the Publisher.  The white labels with just my logo and lettering look pretty blah.


----------



## clpsoaps (Aug 31, 2010)

*labels*

onlinelabels.com is a wonderful place to find any size and any material label.  They also give you free access (based on the amount that you spend) to their label designer software.  They have teeny tiny labels to great big labels...Just a word of caution - their waterproof labels are not oil proof.


----------



## azgirl (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the info working hard on them now , im just trying for a professional looking label , the product is good just have to get them past the label :wink:


----------



## krissy (Aug 31, 2010)

try going to office depot or staples. they make labels at the ones i have been to in the past couple of days.


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 31, 2010)

I use Avery compatible 2x4 labels and just cut them in half.


----------



## monica123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I have been playing with MS Publisher but I cannot find any good templates for round lip jars, tubes, etc, does anyone have a suggestion where one could find templates?


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 5, 2010)

I use MS Publisher and can make round labels easy-peasy. In the task bar at the top you should see a picture outline of an oval (and a square, too). Just left-click on the oval and then left-click and drag onto your page (the oval will show up). You can manipulate the oval with your mouse by clicking and dragging to get either circles or ovals of whatever size you want. When you have what you want, then you can have fun formatting your circle and adding colors, text and pictures, etc...


IrishLass


----------



## monica123 (Sep 5, 2010)

Another Stupid question....How does one put wording around a circle in publisher, like for scrub jar labels or lip balm pots?  Is this possible?


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes, very much so. On MS Publisher in the task bar you should see a blue capitol letter 'A' that looks like it's leaning over a little toward its right side. That's WordArt. They have a circle shape that you can type whatever text you want to in it and then fit it to wrap all around the inside of your circle label. I was just playing with it and it's pretty cool.

IrishLass


----------



## monica123 (Sep 6, 2010)

Irishlass, I cannot thank you enough, you have been so helpful


----------

